# MAC 116 or MAC 129 brush?



## k.a.t (Jun 2, 2008)

Ok so which of the two would you guys suggest for blush application? is there any difference other than the price? 

TIA


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 2, 2008)

the 116 is my fave brush out of the 2
i just find it softer and much easier to apply blush with


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 2, 2008)

thanks for that, it's cheaper too! (im poor lol)


----------



## nunu (Jun 2, 2008)

I agree with the 116. I prefer it to the 129 because it is softer and i like the size of it, it fits on my cheek bone.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 4, 2008)

I prefer the 129


----------

